# Боль в половых органах



## *НАФАНЯ* (1 Май 2013)

Доброго времени суток!
Прежде чем описать проблему, которая меня беспокоит в настоящий момент, в двух словах расскажу про первую часть истории, которая произошла в 2002 году. Тогда меня беспокоили безумные боли в паху, в ягодице, в ноге. Я не могла разогнуться, а стопа не слушалась и подворачивалась. Сделала МРТ, результат - грыжа L5-S1 5 мм, ретролистез L5 - 5 мм. Я лечилась в клинике Лиева в Кисловодске, дома делала гимнастику и носила корсет, за 1,5 года здоровье восстановилось. После этого 5 лет абсолютно ничего не беспокоило.
А вот теперь вторая часть. Началось все в 2009 году с боли в половых органах. Боль безумная, как зубная, сильный зуд, сильное жжение, невыносимое, как-будто перца насыпали. Секс невозможен, сидеть больно, джинсы носить больно. Боль, действующая на нервы, вытесняющая все мысли. Мало того, из матки вываливались куски густой слизи. Не спрашивайте меня, где я была все это время. Решив, что это гинекологическое заболевание, я отправилась к гинекологу. Если кратко, я безрезультатно лечила гинекологию 3 года.
Итак, чуть больше года назад стало известно, что эти безумные боли дают проблемы с позвоночником. Моя старая проблема снова дала знать о себе, но на этот раз по-другому, еще более жестоко.
Сделала повторно МРТ, вот заключение 2012 года:
На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в сагиттальной и аксиальной проекциях: физиологический поясничный лордоз сглажен. Снижена высота L5/S1 диска, снижена интенсивность МР-сигнала от L4-S1 дисков. Ретролистез L5 позвонка на 0,5 см. Высота тел позвонков не изменена. Определяются остеофиты в виде скоб на уровне L5-S1 сегмента. Смежные замыкательные пластины и прилежащие отделы губчатого вещества тел L5-S1 позвонков в области передних углов дегенеративно изменены по типу отека. Костный позвоночный канал не сужен в сагиттальной плоскости.
Дорзальные экструзии дисков: на фоне ретролистеза медианно-перемедианная билатеральная L5-S1 размером 0,7 см, с каудальной миграцией вдоль тела S1 позвонка больше влево, с умеренной деформацией дурального мешка и компрессией обоих корешков; позвоночный канал на уровне пролабирования диска не сужен до 1,2 см (не опечатка ли это?); просвет корешковых каналов на уровне межпозвонкового диска значительно сужен с обеих сторон.
Дорзальные протрузии дисков: медианно-парамедианная билатеральная L4-L5 размером до 0,25 см, с незначительной деформацией дурального мешка; позвоночный канал на уровне пролабирования диска не сужен; просвет корешковых каналов на уровне межпозвонкового диска симметричен, нерезко сужен с обеих сторон.
Позвоночные суставы конгруэнтны. Визуализируются признаки артроза дугоотростчатых суставов на уровне L5-S1 сегмента.
Спинной мозг прослеживается до уровня L1 позвонка, имеет обычную конфигурацию, ширину и однородную структуру.
Пре- и паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены.
Заключение: МР-картина дистрофических изменений пояснично -крестцового отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз); дорзальной экструзии L5-S1 с каудальной миграцией (без признаков секвестрации) и компрессией обоих корешков, протрузии L4-L5 дисков. Относительный сагиттальный стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне L5-S1 сегмента. МР-признаки деформирующего спондилоза на уровне L5-S1 сегмента; спондилоартроза на уровне L5-S1 сегмента. Ретролистез L5 позвонка.

Заключение по рентгену копчика: кокцегенит Со1 копчикового сегмента в виде склерозирования суставной поверхности и смещения тела позвонка на 0,2 мм кпереди.

Борюсь с этими болями уже в правильном направлении второй год. За год было сделано: медикаментозное лечение - лирика, мидокалм, ксефокам, трентал, новокаиновые блокады, компрессы с димексидом и витаминами группы В, также бесконечные обезболивающие. 2 курса физиопроцедур - банки, магнит, электромиостимуляция, 5 курсов иглоукалывания, лечение у остеопата на протяжении 2,5 месяцев, лечение у мануального терапевта, 3 курса массажа, более полугода хожу в кинезиозал. Вроде все перечислила. Первое улучшение произошло после 6 месяцев непрерывного лечения, второе - еще месяца через 3. Сейчас чувствую себя более-менее, но все еще мне больно сидеть, а у меня сидячая работа. Я сижу на ортопедическом сиденье, по-другому вообще никак. Неврологи не знают, чем мне помочь, их назначения - нестероидные противовоспалительные препараты - не помогают. Нейрохирурги, понятное дело, предлагают операцию, но мне бы очень не хотелось оперироваться. Что еще можно предпринять в моей ситуации? Заранее спасибо за ответы.
Добавлено: May 1, 2013 3:45 PM
Я разместила старые снимки, файлы называются 2002-1, 2002-2, 2002-3, и новые - 2012-1, 2012-2, 2012-3, соответственно.


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (4 Май 2013)

Уважаемые доктора! Я понимаю, что случай достаточно тяжелый, и с таким пациентом связываться никто не хочет. И все же мне хочется услышать мнение специалистов. Являются ли мои боли следствием моей проблемы с позвоночником? Необходима ли операция в моем случае? Если необходима, то что она из себя будет представлять? Есть ли какие-нибудь другие варианты избавиться от этих болей? Вот если бы я пришла к Вам на прием, чтобы Вы мне посоветовали? Может быть, кто-то сталкивался с таким? Заранее благодарна за ответы.


----------



## AIR (4 Май 2013)

Случай действительно нестандартный.. Лично я по описанию и снимкам ничего путного сказать не могу..  Учитывая, что смотрели и лечили  неврологи , нейрохирурги и т.д. , то единственное, что могу предположить - попытаться рассмотреть проблему с малознакомой им стороны, то есть нарушений мышечно-связочной системы этого региона и смежных.. Вобщем я бы постарался максимально тщательно мануально посмотреть состояние мышц-сухожилий-связок поясницы, таза ( спереди и сзади) бёдер ( верх и низ).. И уже на основании обнаруженного делал возможные выводы.. Других вариантов просто не вижу ..:-(


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (4 Май 2013)

Большое спасибо за высказанное мнение.
Извините, а можно еще вопрос, это мне к какому врачу лучше обратиться? Мануальный терапевт или остеопат? Берутся-то все полечить кто как умеет, а я очень боюсь экспериментировать с такими вещами.


----------



## AIR (5 Май 2013)

> Извините, а можно еще вопрос, это мне к какому врачу лучше обратиться? Мануальный терапевт или остеопат?


В данном случае нужно ориентироваться на конкретного человека, а не на специальность.. 



> Берутся-то все полечить кто как умеет, а я очень боюсь экспериментировать с такими вещами.


Здесь даже советы друзей-знакомых по конкретному специалисту не помощник - вряд ли у окружающих имеется опыт лечения подобной проблемы...


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (6 Май 2013)

Спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Май 2013)

Вы пишите , что Вам в своё время помогли в клинике Лиева. Вы туда вновь обращались? Сам профессор Лиев много времени посвятил изучению миофасциальных болевых синдромов. Как раз о необходимости обращения именно к такому специалисту пишет доктор AIR.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (6 Май 2013)

Плюс оценить вероятность туннельного синдрома и все-таки исключить позвоночник как источник боли. Например, попробовать сделать эпидуральную блокаду и посмотреть на реакцию - изменится что-либо или нет. Если боль связана с корешками, то скорее всего нужно хирургическое вмешательство, причем со стабилизацией.
Стоит также найти специалиста по регионарной тазовой боли - это тоже должен быть конкретный человек, поскольку специальности такой нет, но есть отдельная область знаний. Это может быть уролог или гинеколог, но человек, который посвятил время изучению этой конкретной проблемы.
И the last but not least: У вас болит очень давно, это означает, что боли перешли в разряд хронических и сохранение болевого синдрома на данном этапе уже мало связано с патологическими процессами в теле. То есть вполне возможно, что источника боли как такового уже нет, но вследствие длительной постоянной боли произошли изменения в работе нервной системы и боль сохраняется уже на уровне спинного и головного мозга. Здесь нужно добавлять помощь психотерапевта, обезболивающие препараты с центральным механизмом действия, продолжать заниматься в кинезиозале. В общем, процесс долгий и как правило такая проблема решается командой специалистов, а не какой-то отдельно взятой методикой. А вот у НПВП я точки приложения не вижу.


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (6 Май 2013)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Вы пишите , что Вам в своё время помогли в клинике Лиева. Вы туда вновь обращались? Сам профессор Лиев много времени посвятил изучению миофасциальных болевых синдромов. Как раз о необходимости обращения именно к такому специалисту пишет доктор AIR.



Здравствуйте, в клинику Лиева больше не обращалась (не получалось по уважительным причинам), но мысль такая есть. Но я лечилась такими же методами в своем городе. Спасибо за рекомендацию.
Добавлено: May 6, 2013 10:35 AM


доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Плюс оценить вероятность туннельного синдрома и все-таки исключить позвоночник как источник боли. Например, попробовать сделать эпидуральную блокаду и посмотреть на реакцию - изменится что-либо или нет. Если боль связана с корешками, то скорее всего нужно хирургическое вмешательство, причем со стабилизацией.
> 
> Здравствуйте, спасибо за ответ!
> Блокады мне делали неоднократно, становится немного легче на несколько часов.


----------



## Zlata (6 Май 2013)

Нафаня, здравствуйте! Я не врач , а ваш товарищ по несчастью, поделюсь своей грустной историей. У меня абсолютно аналогичная проблема, все описанные Вами симптомы очень схожи с моими , да и размер грыжи тот же самый был. Но я возможно не оказалась столь разумной,как Вы -  и  сделала себе операцию по удалению грыжи с установкой импланта Кофлекс. На момент операции присоединились выраженные боли в пояснице с отдачей в обе ноги. Я очень надеялась, что после операции - я как и многие с восторгом вскрикну: О,чудо! У меня больше ничего не болит! ...... я наивно полагала,что операция избавит меня не только от поясничных болей, но и тех адских болей в виде жжения и сильнейших прострелов по всей зоне таза . А в результате поимела проблему,описанную в теме: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/8672/page-5#post-106835 . Ко всем этим нейропатическим болям добавилась и постоянная боль в зоне операции, без корсета ходить было невозможно даже по квартире, таз перекосился влево, появилось ощутимая разница длины ног. Первое облегчение  (в отношении спины) - я почувствовала после курса процедур Андрея Иосифовича (врач  AIR), который консультирует на этом форуме. Очень мягкой техникой он постепенно поставил меня на ноги , видимый перекос таза ушел и боли в короткий срок уменьшились на 50 %.  Мне удалось отказаться от корсета. Андрей Иосифович, спасибо Вам огромное,спасибо ,что не отказались от меня и рискнули со мной поработать!))).
Но те нейропатические боли - все равно остались при мне. Они могут проходить спонтанно, затем внезапно появляться снова. Боль очень зависит от движения, усиливается при сидении. Нафаня,хотела у Вас спросить  - появляются ли у вас эти боли во сне? У меня есть странная особенность - если уж и удается заснуть - то боль во сне за 5 лет - не проявилась ни разу. Зато утром при первых движениях....((  Нафаня, недавно я была в ЦИТО на Приорова. Мне  снова подтвердили ,что не в грыжах и не в имплантах дело и назначили знакомое консервативное лечение: Лирика (если не перенесу,то Тегретол), антидепрессанты для снижения болевого порога, келтикан форте ....  Если я правильно поняла - то Лирику вы употребляли достаточно долго, как вы ее переносили? Были ли сложности с входом в препарат? (я пробовала, но начинались глюки-мультики уже на 75 мг и не то .что работать, а адекватно реагировать не получалось и я бросала ее пить. И позвольте еще вопрос: не было ли синдрома отмены? Некоторые пациентки ,у которых симптомы похожи на наши - жаловались на то,что обострение возвращается с более сильными болевыми ощущениями,к сожалению....


----------



## Zlata (6 Май 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Плюс оценить вероятность туннельного синдрома


 
Доктор Черепанов, не подскажете - как врачи оценивают обычно вероятность туннельного синдрома? Методом исключения ? Только по клинике и блокадам? (У Нафани и у меня опыт с блокадами неудовлетворительный, возможно ли такое,что просто нерв зажат не в корешке(потому и блокады не показательны), а где-нибудь в паховых каналах допустим или зажимается вследствие выраженного миофасциального синдрома?? Я изучала зарубежный сайт : www.pudendal.com, там есть подробные описания и фото , делаются тестовые блокады не в проекцию нерва (будь то срамной нерв или иной) ,т.е. не в зону крестца, а в другие разнообразные зоны ( зона симфиза, ягодиц, промежности итп) . По результатам часто делают декомпрессию нерва, иногда - успешно .


----------



## AIR (6 Май 2013)

> Но те нейропатические боли - все равно остались при мне. Они могут проходить спонтанно, затем внезапно появляться снова. Боль очень зависит от движения, усиливается при сидении.


А не та ли это вредная девчонка, которая сбежала как раз тогда, когда и начали заниматься именно этой проблемкой, как оставшейся, самой древней и запущенной? И не было возможности провести хоть какой нибудь масипусенький курсик для оценки эффективности и правильности лечения..


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (7 Май 2013)

Zlata написал(а):


> .....Но те нейропатические боли - все равно остались при мне. Они могут проходить спонтанно, затем внезапно появляться снова. Боль очень зависит от движения, усиливается при сидении. Нафаня,хотела у Вас спросить - появляются ли у вас эти боли во сне? У меня есть странная особенность - если уж и удается заснуть - то боль во сне за 5 лет - не проявилась ни разу. Зато утром при первых движениях....(( Нафаня, недавно я была в ЦИТО на Приорова. Мне снова подтвердили ,что не в грыжах и не в имплантах дело и назначили знакомое консервативное лечение: Лирика (если не перенесу,то Тегретол), антидепрессанты для снижения болевого порога, келтикан форте .... Если я правильно поняла - то Лирику вы употребляли достаточно долго, как вы ее переносили? Были ли сложности с входом в препарат? (я пробовала, но начинались глюки-мультики уже на 75 мг и не то .что работать, а адекватно реагировать не получалось и я бросала ее пить. И позвольте еще вопрос: не было ли синдрома отмены? Некоторые пациентки ,у которых симптомы похожи на наши - жаловались на то,что обострение возвращается с более сильными болевыми ощущениями,к сожалению....


 
Злата, добрый день! Спасибо, что делитесь своим опытом...  По поводу появления-исчезновения болей... В тот период, когда болело сильно, они не исчезали вообще, ни в первый раз с ногой и пахом, ни во второй раз с половыми органами. Засыпала я нормально, но под утро я просыпалась от этих болей и не находила себе места. При сидении боли усиливаются, когда стоишь или лежишь - легче. Также легче все это переносится в солнечную погоду, и, наоборот, обостряется в пасмурную, особенно, когда осадки. От операции я отказалась не потому что я разумная (в таком состоянии трудно оставаться адекватным человеком), а потому, что я видела неудачно прооперированных людей, я их ВОВРЕМЯ увидела и пообщалась с ними. Многие из них остались калеками. А я себе просто НЕ МОГУ ПОЗВОЛИТЬ стать инвалидом. Хирурги очень здорово рассказывают, как это все сейчас успешно делается, но они при этом не говорят, что успех 50/50. И опять-таки... а на какое время станет легче, если вообще станет? 
По поводу Лирики... можно сказать, это препарат меня спас. Я была на грани самоубийства (я серьезно). Представьте, когда изо дня в день на протяжении 3-х лет огнем горит влагалище. Ощущение, как будто туда перца насыпали. При это тебя лечат-лечат, а тебе не помогает. Я тогда не предполагала, что мне не то лечили, вот как-то не сообразила обратиться с жжением во влагалище к невропатологу. Я могу много писать на эту тему, но тут этому не место. Не знаю, как у меня крыша не уехала от всего от этого....
Принимала я ее в дозировке 75 мг два раза в день на протяжении 3-х месяцев, на большую дозу перейти не удалось. Дело в том, что все это время я продолжала работать (я сама себя обеспечиваю), мало того, я вожу машину. Но все равно и на этой дозе было полегче, препарат мне пошел. Да и общее психо-эмоциональное состояние как-то получше было в этот период. А вот синдром отмены у меня тоже был.


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (7 Май 2013)

Еще есть такой интересный момент. У меня горели губы на лице. Один из врачей, у которого я лечилась, предполагал, что у меня воспалились нервы в слизистых и с позвоночником это не связано. Крестец - сам по себе, а эта проблема - сама по себе. Сейчас меня эта проблема особо не беспокоит. Но вот присутствует такая странная закономерность - как только при сидении у меня появляется жжение во влагалище, у меня опять вспыхивают губы на лице. Хотелось бы мнение врачей услышать по этому поводу.  Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Zlata (7 Май 2013)

AIR написал(а):


> А не та ли это вредная девчонка, которая сбежала как раз тогда, когда и начали заниматься именно этой проблемкой, как оставшейся, самой древней и запущенной?


Да, Андрей Иосифович - это именно я . Приношу извинения за то ,что так внезапно пропала, к сожалению живу по обстоятельствам временно не в Москве. А приезжать на один сеанс во время своего недолгого пребывания в Москве - это будет неправильное лечение,конечно же.... А довериться больше никому из местных мануальных терапевтов и кинезиологов - не решаюсь и не хочу, даже на массаж не рискнула пойти пока.... Мне еще помогают улучшить качество жизни ваши советы по упражнениям. Есть и еще одно обстоятельство ....эти таинственные тазовые прострелы бывают настолько спонтанными и выраженными, что иногда невозможно встать и доехать до врача , сложно не пропускать процедуры((. Видимо надо прикрыться Лирикой и другими препаратами и на их фоне продолжать мануальные техники....
Добавлено: May 7, 2013 12:00 PM
Нафаня, спасибо за ответ! Немного все же у нас ощущения отличаются - у меня не было почти жжения во влагалище ( по типу вульводинии, правильно?), у меня это жжение - чаще в зоне мочевого пузыря и уретры . Жжение это может гулять по всему тазу , но основные муки приносят эти страшные тазовые прострелы , в эти моменты я кричу , хотя разумеется я пытаюсь сдерживаться как могу , особенно если люди вокруг. У моей бабушки было хроническое воспаление тройничного лицевого нерва. Она у меня войну прошла , очень выносливая и терпеливая женщина. Все свои недуги скрывала всегда . А во время этих болей кричала на весь дом, вводя в ужас окружающих. Эти боли скрыть и сдержать не сможет даже самый терпеливый человек , они гораздо интенсивней чем почечная колика и прострелы в зоне поясницы, боль похожа на зубную, но в сто раз сильнее (((. Если бы не поддержка мужа , я бы наверное тронулась бы точно умом. Нафаня, можно я снова у вас про Лирику спрошу....после синдрома отмены - боли вернулись такой же интенсивности? Если вернулись, то как скоро они вас покинули? Помогли ли вам остеопаты и мануальные терапевты?
Вы писали,что делали электростимуляцию.....я давно ее тоже делала, после первой процедуры - было сильнейшее обострение. Потом на сайте pudendal.com - я прочитала, что при нейропатиях - категорически нельзя делать: электростимуляцию , упражнения Кегеля , внутренний массаж . Зато рекомендованы грамотные мануальные техники, TENS - аппараты, иглоукалывание у оочень грамотных спецов (которые иногда открывали атлас Синельникова - и детально в курсе всех сакральных и срамных сплетений ) Изучив информацию - я поняла,что важно понимать, что в нашем случае - надо не восстанавливать (например тем же иглоукалыванием) - чувствительность нерва, а наоборот угнетать эту чувствительность. При потере чувствительности у полового нерва (онемение, недержание) - как раз применяют электростимуляцию и рекомендуют упражнения того же Кегеля например.


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (7 Май 2013)

Zlata написал(а):


> Нафаня, можно я снова у вас про Лирику спрошу....после синдрома отмены - боли вернулись такой же интенсивности? Если вернулись, то как скоро они вас покинули? Помогли ли вам остеопаты и мануальные терапевты?
> Вы писали,что делали электростимуляцию.....я давно ее тоже делала, после первой процедуры - было сильнейшее обострение. Потом на сайте pudendal.com - я прочитала, что при нейропатиях - категорически нельзя делать: электростимуляцию , упражнения Кегеля , внутренний массаж . Зато рекомендованы грамотные мануальные техники, TENS - аппараты, иглоукалывание у оочень грамотных спецов (которые иногда открывали атлас Синельникова - и детально в курсе всех сакральных и срамных сплетений ) Изучив информацию - я поняла,что важно понимать, что в нашем случае - надо не восстанавливать (например тем же иглоукалыванием) - чувствительность нерва, а наоборот угнетать эту чувствительность. При потере чувствительности у полового нерва (онемение, недержание) - как раз применяют электростимуляцию и рекомендуют упражнения того же Кегеля например.


 
По поводу болей после отмены... Стало немного легче, НО.... Дело в том, что Лирику я принимала в период март-май, и вот не пойму, то ли от Лирики чуть легче стало, то ли потому что тепло пришло. Я из Ростова-на-Дону, у нас в мае уже жарко, очень мало осадков, на которые реагируют неврологические больные. Пока я была на Лирике, я прошла курс физиопроцедур, который включал электромиостимуляцию, банки, иголки, магнит, блокады, а также медикаментозное лечение. Этот курс эффекта не дал никакого. Как выразился доктор: "Ты где-то 3 года ходила, а теперь хочешь, чтобы я тебе помог за 3 недели". Поэтому про электромиостимуляцию сказать ничего не могу ни плохого, ни хорошего. Помочь - не помогло, а хуже делать было некуда. После отмены Лирики меня больше испугал не возврат болей физических (хоть они меня и вымотали, но я к ним привыкла), а возврат моего психо-эмоционального состояния. Июнь лечилась у мануального терапевта - не помогло. По поводу мануального терапевта.... Все это время я была пациенткой ОДНОГО мануального терапевта, которого мне в свое время порекомендовали в клинике Лиева (просто боюсь экспериментировать с этим). Надо сказать, что очень трудно попасть к этому мануальному терапевту. Так вот, еще в 2003 году, когда я впервые к нему попала, посмотрев мои снимки, он сказал, что никаких гарантий мне не дает. Но у меня была тогда другая локализация болей, и на тот момент мне уже было легче после лечения в клинике. Ходила к нему каждый год. Вот не знаю, взаимосвязано это или нет, но те боли, которые были в первый раз прошли, у меня полностью восстановилась нога. На 5 лет я вообще забыла об этом, мало того, я в этот период родила ребенка, за которым нужно было ухаживать, со всеми вытекающими последствиями. Да, мой ребенок не был приучен к рукам, но все равно... каждый день в ванну, из ванной, вверх-вниз по лестнице и т.д., помощников у меня не было. Продолжала ходить к мануальному терапевту и радовалась, что у меня ничего не болит, считая, что мануалка мне помогает. И вдруг, в 2009 г. это жжение во влагалище... вот и пойми, помогала все это время мануалка или нет... В прошлом году, когда нашли причину жжения, я ему сказала об этом, он очень расстроился, очень ругался на меня, что я ему раньше не пожаловалась (как-то не додумалась пожаловаться мануальному терапевту, что у меня влагалище болит), сказал, что ничем мне больше помочь не может, что у него за всю практику таких было 2-3 пациента... Может, какой другой мануальщик и смог бы что сделать, но как его найти??? Этот хоть честно сказал. А другой возьмется, но мало ли какие последствия. Тоже слышала про случаи неудачного лечения у мануальных терапевтов. По поводу остеопата... Потом я лечилась у остеопата с июля по сентябрь. Ходила к нему каждый день, как на работу. Также он провел 3 курса иглоукалывания. Стало легче, но что конкретно помогло - не знаю (то ли его техники, то ли иголки, то ли все сразу), в сентябре, т.е. через полгода случился первый сдвиг. По поводу внутреннего массажа, мне его делали, лучше от него не стало, а хуже мне тогда делать было некуда. На другом форуме общалась с девушкой, ей стало хуже после такого массажа у остеопата. Но остеопат мне тоже изначально гарантий никаких не давал. Вот правильно мне ответили, нужен конкретный человек, который за это возьмется, но где его взять? Желающие взяться есть, но гарантий никто не дает. С конца сентября хожу в кинезиозал, делаю зарядку дома, прошла еще один курс банок, иголок и др. физио, после него еще стало полегче.


----------



## AIR (7 Май 2013)

> Приношу извинения за то ,что так внезапно пропала


Ну вот, объявилась - и прям бальзам на душу... Много ли старику надо!



> С конца сентября хожу в кинезиозал, делаю зарядку дома, прошла еще один курс банок, иголок и др. физио, после него еще стало полегче.


Резких успехов ожидать уже сложно, но направление можно сказать правильное, хоть и не идеально.. За невозможностью максимально избирательного подхода, этого пути и стоит придерживаться...  Удачи!


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (8 Май 2013)

AIR написал(а):


> Резких успехов ожидать уже сложно, но направление можно сказать правильное, хоть и не идеально.. За невозможностью максимально избирательного подхода, этого пути и стоит придерживаться... Удачи!


 
Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (8 Май 2013)

Zlata написал(а):


> Доктор Черепанов, не подскажете - как врачи оценивают обычно вероятность туннельного синдрома? Методом исключения ? Только по клинике и блокадам?


В основном - да, по клинической картине, оценке неврологического статуса, эффекту блокад. Можно делать электродиагностику, но лично у меня негативный опыт. Не знаю, с чем связано - недостаточной ценностью метода или квалификацией специалистов. Много раз сталкивался с ситуациями когда мой диагноз совершенно не совпадал с результатами диагностики, но при этом лечение оказывалось эффективным именно на основании клинической картины. 


Zlata написал(а):


> (У Нафани и у меня опыт с блокадами неудовлетворительный, возможно ли такое,что просто нерв зажат не в корешке(потому и блокады не показательны), а где-нибудь в паховых каналах допустим или зажимается вследствие выраженного миофасциального синдрома??


Сама формулировка вопроса заставляет подозревать, что блокады вам делали неверные. Диагноз туннельного синдрома вообще-то по определению предполагает, что нерв ущемлен в какой-то ловушке на своем протяжении, а не в позвоночнике! За годы практики я научился игнорировать утверждение пациентов в стиле "Мне делали блокаду - не помогло". А уж блокад-то я сделал много тысяч. Просто начинаешь сам лечить и нередко и эффект получаешь, и от пациента удивленное: "А мне в эту точку никогда не ставили". Подавляющее большинство специалистов владеет одной-двумя видами блокад при том, что их несколько десятков. Чаще всего ставят куда-то в мышцы спины, где вообще редко бывает точка их приложения. 


Zlata написал(а):


> Я изучала зарубежный сайт : www.pudendal.com,


Ссылка неверная? У меня открывается только одна страничка. Нет ни одной статьи. Можете еще раз проверить? С удовольствием посмотрю-почитаю, может узнаю что-то новое.


Zlata написал(а):


> там есть подробные описания и фото , делаются тестовые блокады не в проекцию нерва (будь то срамной нерв или иной) ,т.е. не в зону крестца, а в другие разнообразные зоны ( зона симфиза, ягодиц, промежности итп) . По результатам часто делают декомпрессию нерва, иногда - успешно .


Опять то же подозрение. В зоне крестца нет никаких ловушек для нервов. Я не понимаю, о какой блокаде идет речь в вашем случае. Делают как раз по ходу нерва в зону его предполагаемого ущемления.


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (8 Май 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Ссылка неверная? У меня открывается только одна страничка. Нет ни одной статьи. Можете еще раз проверить? С удовольствием посмотрю-почитаю, может узнаю что-то новое.


 
Здравствуйте! На этой страничке, которая у Вас открылась, есть ссылки. Вот попытайтесь открыть эти ссылки в новых (отдельных) окнах. По крайней мере, у меня вот таким образом получилось.


----------



## Zlata (9 Май 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Ссылка неверная? У меня открывается только одна страничка. Нет ни одной статьи. Можете еще раз проверить? С удовольствием посмотрю-почитаю, может узнаю что-то новое.


www.pudendal.com   - возможно имеет смысл  набрать вручную )


доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Сама формулировка вопроса заставляет подозревать, что блокады вам делали неверные. Диагноз туннельного синдрома вообще-то по определению предполагает, что нерв ущемлен в какой-то ловушке на своем протяжении, а не в позвоночнике! За годы практики я научился игнорировать утверждение пациентов в стиле "Мне делали блокаду - не помогло". А уж блокад-то я сделал много тысяч. Просто начинаешь сам лечить и нередко и эффект получаешь, и от пациента удивленное: "А мне в эту точку никогда не ставили". Подавляющее большинство специалистов владеет одной-двумя видами блокад при том, что их несколько десятков. Чаще всего ставят куда-то в мышцы спины, где вообще редко бывает точка их приложения.


Спасибо большое за детальный ответ и за то,что не оставляете нас с Нафаней без внимания) . Мне делали блокаду - в проекцию  полового нерва ( я надеюсь) - точка ниже копчика. В результате минут на 30 онемела крестцовая зона, затем все вернулось на круги своя.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (9 Май 2013)

Zlata написал(а):


> www.pudendal.com - возможно имеет смысл набрать вручную )
> 
> Спасибо большое за детальный ответ и за то,что не оставляете нас с Нафаней без внимания) . Мне делали блокаду - в проекцию полового нерва ( я надеюсь) - точка ниже копчика. В результате минут на 30 онемела крестцовая зона, затем все вернулось на круги своя.


Ну вот точки, из которых делают инъекции к половому нерву:

 



 
Но вообще намного  чаще проблемы бывают в бедренно-половом нерве, к нему инъекции делаются в нижней части живота


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (10 Май 2013)

Ну конечно же в эти точки никто не колол.
Спасибо Вам за то, что помогаете.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (12 Май 2013)

Zlata написал(а):


> www.pudendal.com - возможно имеет смысл набрать вручную )


Спасибо, получилось. Интересный сайт


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (31 Окт 2013)

Добавлено: Oct 31, 2013 9:04 AM
Уважаемые доктора, насколько "страшен" мой диагноз?
И еще, помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться, что происходит с позвонком L5? Почему он разрушается? По снимкам он стал хуже, чем был год назад (стр.1).


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (20 Сен 2014)

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане. Давно сюда не писала. Побудило меня снова написать то, что мне необходима помощь в принятии решения по следующему важному для меня вопросу.
Итак по-порядку. За последний год произошли значительные улучшения, но до конца не отпустило.
Что делала: делала много массажа, в т.ч. массажа таза со стороны попы и со стороны живота (находила болезненные точки, предполагаю, что это были спазмированные мышцы, и массировала их, в т.ч. со стороны влагалища), также делала упражнения на расстяжку, кроме того, я очень мало сидела, потому что последнее время я не работала. В какой-то момент меня охватило отчаяние, и я обратилась к нескольким нейрохирургам. Вот кратко их мнения:
Врач 1 - замена L5 + фиксация L4-S1 ТПФ.
Врач 2 - L5 не трогаем, только ТПФ, но объявил мне стоимость операции 600 т.р., т.к. он работает только хорошим материалом. У меня нет таких денег.
Врач 3 - ничего не делать, т.к. какая-то часть диска все же осталась, ноги не отказали, моча не вытекает. Можно обойтись консервативным лечением, но прифигел от того, что у меня это уже 6 лет.
Врач 4 вообще первый раз такую жалобу слышал.
Врач 5 был зав. отделением областной больницы, он прсто поставил меня на операцию по квоте. Сказал, что по квоте ставят самые лучшие конструкции, за которые врач 1 просил 600 т.р. Сказал, что очередь подойдет октябрь-ноябрь. Собственно, что и побудило меня написать сюда, потому что октябрь уже на носу, а решения у меня нет.
Далее хочу поделиться некоторыми деталями..

У меня была выявлена остеопения пояснично-крестцового отдела. Заключение очередного невролого - оперироваться опасно, т.к. могут рзболтаться шурупы или вообще сломаться кость. Причина моих болей в спазме мышц, которые крепятся к крестцу + сбой в нервной системе. Из препаратов назначи азафен + финлепсин. Азафен я уже принимала до визита к нему, назначил психиатр.
К психиатру обратилась потому что постоянно плакала (на протяжении нескольких лет) и горело лицо, особенно губы. Но в последнее время уже не горело, а периодически припекало или ползали мурашки. Пожаловалась ей на позвоночник, как на первопричину всех своих бед, ну и на все остальное.
Точка зрения психиатра (не воспроизведу мед. языком) - реакция рецепторов на повреждения в мозге - головном или спинном. Это лечится антидепрессантами. Выписала мне людиомил, он мне не пошел. Поменяла на азафен + эглонил. Стало немного получше. Отменили эглонил, т.к. я его пропила 3 мес, снова стало плохо. Азафен "не тянет". Поменяла мне азафен на рексетин + хлорпротексен. Но, начитавшись интеренета, рексетин пить не стала. Испугали жалобы на плаксивость (я итак плакала) и синдром отмены, и вообще плохо отзываются о препарате. А я устроилась на новую работу, ответственную, в которую надо вникать. И плакать и ходить овощем в данный момент ну как-то совсем не к месту. Хлорпротексен пить начала.

На сегодняшний момент пью азафен (1 х 2 р/д), хлорпротексен (1 на ночь), финлепсин (1/2 х 2 р/д). Дозы назначали немного не так, скорректировала самостоятельно. От хлорпротексена стала спать, настроение в целом в норме, плачу редко, боли стали слабее, но не ушли. На погоду как крутило раньше, так и сейчас крутит, может, чуть-чуть слабее. Да, самое главное, изнуряющего жжения во влагалище больше нет. Я спокойно могу ходить в туалет и носить трусы с колготками. Раньше все это мне причиняло ужасную боль, даже было такое, что половые органы расчесывала до крови, вот так зудело. Теперь боль переместилась в район копчика (устойчиво), но иногда "выходит погулять" по тазу - цепляет поясницу, или цепляет промежность, большие половые губы ( то справа, то слева), бывает случается и зуд у входа во влагалище, или ужасная щекотка. Но, если раньше это было постоянно, то сейчас половые органы страдают от случая к случаю. Т.е. жить мне все же стало конкретно легче. Еще один положительный момент - на работе я сижу без "бублика", просто у удобном кресле. Раньше это было невозможно.

Уважаемые форумчане! Если у кого есть какие мысли по этому поводу, пожалуйста, пишите все, для меня сейчас это очень важно, т.к. мне нужно принять решение. С одной стороны, дорогостоящая операция по квоте - это замечательно, но совсем не хочется себе дополнительные проблемы приобрести. Это все-таки позвоночник. С другой стороны, я уже не надеюсь на консервативное излечение. Единственное, что я не пробовала серьезных антидепрессантов. Азафен - очень слаб, как выразилась доктор "он для бабушек".
Да, еще забыла. Я сделала КТ, на этом настоял врач №5, с целью посмотреть кость, т.к. она ему не понравилась.



В районе L5 подозревают новообразование. МРТ смутило, поэтому сделала КТ.


----------



## doc (20 Сен 2014)

Мой комментарий будет, возможно, перегружен анатомическими терминами. Но без них будет совсем непонятна главная мысль.
Первое, что мне бросилось в глаза - полное отсутствие лордоза, даже с тенденцией к кифозированию поясничного отдела (это заметно для пояснично-грудного перехода и рядом). Причём ситуация неизменна с 2002 года. То, что в описании рентгенологи назвали "сохранённым лордозом" - на самом деле угловое отклонение крестца, а вовсе не лордоз. Что это значит? Это свидетельствует о давних нерешённых проблемах с мускулатурой пояснично-тазового региона. Только представьте себе: укороченные мышцы много лет держат поясницу излишне прямой, при этом их сухожилия (частично) внизу крепятся к крестцу. И гнут его, бедолагу! При условии одновременного поражения квадратной мышцы поясницы, интимно связанной с подвзошно-поясничной связкой, которые фиксируют L5 на месте, - что получается? Именно тот листез, который мы видим.
**НАФАНЯ**, получала массаж "_таза со стороны попы и со стороны живота_", делала растяжки и меньше сидела, чем обычно. И получила значительное улучшение состояния. Именно в этом направлении и нужно двигаться. Кропотливая, вдумчивая работа. Но базовым условием долговременного улучшения самочувствия может стать по моему мнению такая работа только при условии возврата к норме конфигурации поясничного отдела позвоночника (лордоза).
Меня попросили, я проанализировал данный клинический случай. Хотя что тут можно открыть после таких мэтров как доктора Лиев и AIR...


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (20 Сен 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Но базовым условием долговременного улучшения самочувствия может стать по моему мнению такая работа только при условии возврата к норме конфигурации поясничного отдела позвоночника (лордоза).



Спасибо за ответ. В терминах уже разбираюсь. 
Простите, что Вы хотели этим сказать? Я из Ваших слов понимаю, что "хорошо" мне никогда не будет. 
Разве можно как-то изменить конфигурацию? Или я что-то не допонимаю?

P.S. Лично к Лиеву мне не удалось попасть на консультацию. Меня лечил Михаил Иванович Скоробогач, его ученик, тоже хороший доктор.


----------



## doc (20 Сен 2014)

"_Конфигурацию_" изменить можно. Если понимать, что для этого нужно делать.
Но такую цель доктор должен осознанно поставить перед собой. Потому что без этого не удастся достичь стабильного стойкого результата в остальном. Эта деформация рано или поздно сведёт на нет все усилия.


----------



## dr.dreval (21 Сен 2014)

**НАФАНЯ**, явных показаний к операции у вас нет. Листез фиксирован,компрессия центральная и умеренная.
Вероятно в теле L5 есть гемангиома (на представленных снимках нет подходящего режима),винты в таком случае не разболтаются (самое крепкое место крепления винта в другом месте,а вот кейдж может сломать замыкателтную пластину,но это допустимо). 600 т.р.?такая цена операции может дойти только в том случае,если вам решили выполнять операцию с одномоментной вертебропласьикой (в L5 цемент вводить,но и в этом случае мне не ясно за что 600).
Заранее вы должны знать,что операция не решит и трети ваших проблем,а с учетом психо-эмоционального стресса я бы сказал что вам надо воздержаться от выполнения операции,по крайней мере в ближайший год,а принять решение в пользу продолжения мануального лечения.


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (21 Сен 2014)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Вероятно в теле L5 есть гемангиома (на представленных снимках нет подходящего режима)



Спасибо за ответ. Какой нужен снимок, чтобы понять что там?



dr.dreval написал(а):


> 600 т.р.?такая цена операции может дойти только в том случае,если вам решили выполнять операцию с одномоментной вертебропласьикой (в L5 цемент вводить,но и в этом случае мне не ясно за что 600).



Да, такую цену мне назвал нейро, который хорошо делает эти операции. (Мне он не понравился).Сказал, что работает только хорошими материалами. 150 т.р. конструкция, и по 150 т.р. каждый винт (всего 2 винта), и еще 150 т.р. работа. Понятно, что хотел заработать. Говорил, что вот-вот откажут ноги, и просто ну никак не хотел слышать мои аргументы на тему, что я так уже 13 лет живу. Но операции делает хорошо, слышала о нем много хороших отзывов, поэтому и решила поговорить с ним.


----------



## AIR (21 Сен 2014)

Ну вот, до меня уже всё прекрасно рассказали..  Что то более конкретное можно сказать только при наличии осмотра, а то и может 2-3 начальных сеансов..


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Сен 2014)

Я так понял, что на антидепрессантах Вы чувствуете себя удовлетворительно, зачем тогда оперироваться?


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (22 Сен 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Я так понял, что на антидепрессантах Вы чувствуете себя удовлетворительно, зачем тогда оперироваться?



Боли не уходят. Они не такие сильные, но они не уходят. Если раньше они были на 10 баллов, то сейчас тянут где-то на 2 балла, но они не уходят. Я прошлась по нейрохирургам от отчаяния, и я уже практически созрела на операцию, а тут вдруг мне стало легче. Какая-то надежда появилась "а может, все же можно обойтись без операции", поэтому и написала сюда. 6 лет болею все-таки, устала я.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Сен 2014)

Думаю, операция не устранит описанные Вами боли.


----------



## AIR (23 Сен 2014)

> Боли не уходят. Они не такие сильные, но они не уходят. Если раньше они были на 10 баллов, то сейчас тянут где-то на 2 балла, но они не уходят.


Может это просто остаточные явления, где то глубже, в ещё недостаточно "проработанных" участках ещё остаётся сдавливание нервных веточек...


----------



## AIR (23 Сен 2014)

Трудно конечно через интернет советовать, не забыли ли верхне поясничный уровень поглубжее,  L1,  L2.. там, где поясничная мышца под рёбрышки пытается уйти.. На средне верхнем попочном уровне пошукать потщательнее...


----------



## doomboom (23 Сен 2014)

*НАФАНЯ* написал(а):


> Боли не уходят. Они не такие сильные, но они не уходят. Если раньше они были на 10 баллов, то сейчас тянут где-то на 2 балла, но они не уходят. Я прошлась по нейрохирургам от отчаяния, и я уже практически созрела на операцию, а тут вдруг мне стало легче. Какая-то надежда появилась "а может, все же можно обойтись без операции", поэтому и написала сюда. 6 лет болею все-таки, устала я.


если боли с 10 баллов уменьшаются до 2х как вы пишите, то они скорее нейропатические. Это очень хороший ответ на антидепрессанты. Почти уверен, что операция их не уберет, тем более боли 6 лет. У Вас нет патологий\грыж\сдавления спинного мозга на грудном уровне?извините, всю тему не читал.


----------



## La murr (23 Сен 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> На средне верхнем попочном уровне пошукать потщательнее...


Ну, просто песня!  Поэтическая терминология!


----------



## AIR (23 Сен 2014)

> Ну, просто песня!  Поэтическая терминология!


Как говорится, я как чукча - что вижу, то и пою!


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (23 Сен 2014)

doomboom написал(а):


> если боли с 10 баллов уменьшаются до 2х как вы пишите, то они скорее нейропатические. Это очень хороший ответ на антидепрессанты. Почти уверен, что операция их не уберет, тем более боли 6 лет. У Вас нет патологий\грыж\сдавления спинного мозга на грудном уровне?извините, всю тему не читал.



Уменьшение боли - не заслуга антидепрессантов. Боль уменьшилась, потому что я постоянно делаю массаж, прохожу курсы иглорефлексотерапии, физиопроцедуры и т.д. и т.п. Антидепрессанты только 5 копеек внесли. И то, после того, как я уже размяла мышцы. Мышцы мяла со стороны попы, живота, тазовых костей, влагалища, т.е. откуда только можно было. (Научилась сидеть, извините, голой попой на аппликаторе). А антидепрессанты стала пить, потому что ехала крыша, лицо припекало, плакала постоянно. Психиатр говорит, что это реакция рецепторов на повреждение в мозге. Имеется в виду боль и жжение. Остеопат, у которого я лечилась несколько раз меня спрашивал, не билась ли я головой или не попадала ли я в аварию. Говорил, что у меня проблема с крестцом-копчиком - это одна песня, проблема с головой - это другая песня, и надо же было, чтобы все это пересеклось в половых органах. И я зацепилась за эту теорию "реакции рецепторов", потому что печет лицо. Стала пить АД в надежде, что "а вдруг станет лучше". Полегчало, но не настолько, насколько хотелось бы.
Грудной отдел не обследовала.


----------



## doc (23 Сен 2014)

*НАФАНЯ* написал(а):


> Боль уменьшилась, потому что я постоянно делаю массаж, прохожу курсы иглорефлексотерапии, физиопроцедуры и т.д. и т.п. Антидепрессанты только 5 копеек внесли. И то, после того, как я уже размяла мышцы.


Абсолютно верно!


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (23 Сен 2014)

Правда, азафен слабоват, а серьезные АД я побаиваюсь пробовать.


----------



## AIR (23 Сен 2014)

> Боль уменьшилась, потому что я постоянно делаю массаж, прохожу курсы иглорефлексотерапии, физиопроцедуры и т.д. и т.п.


Массаж здесь не максимально эффективен - у массажиста мало знаний для работы с подобной ситуацией...
Иглорефлексотерапия больше обладает общерегулирующим действием, а ткже лучше всего помогает при поверхностных мышечно-тонических синдромах.. При более глубоких тонических проявлениях эффект значительно ниже , для этого нужны бОльшие знания и опыт рефлексотерапевта, чем обычно..
Физиотерапия здесь вряд ли поможет - ведь физиотерапевт не знает что и где лечить, вот и правильную методику подобрать не сможет..
Посему вывод: немножко помог массаж (в том числе и самостоятельный) и немножко рефлексотерапия, и, следовательно, вполне (и даже очень) может найтись поле для дальнейшей работы...


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (24 Сен 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> Массаж здесь не максимально эффективен - у массажиста мало знаний для работы с подобной ситуацией...



Согласна. Самый большой толк от массажа попы, живота и, извиняюсь, изнутри, со стороны влагалища. Попросить сделать такой массаж массажиста у меня просто язык не повернется.


----------



## doc (24 Сен 2014)

Ещё нужно брать разгибатели голени (как это ни странно), заходить на внутреннюю сторону подвздошной кости и переднюю часть бедра... А ещё обязательно лечить суставы поясницы, иначе эффект будет неполным... И восстановить лордоз...


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (24 Сен 2014)

doc написал(а):


> А ещё обязательно лечить суставы поясницы, иначе эффект будет неполным... И восстановить лордоз...



Простите, я не понимаю. Суставы поясницы - это какие? Как мне их лечить, к какому врачу мне обратиться?

А вообще хочу выразить всем благодарность за помощь, ибо сомнения мои в отношении операции рассеялись. Хорошо, что я сюда написала. Большое всем спасибо!


----------



## doc (24 Сен 2014)

*НАФАНЯ* написал(а):


> Простите, я не понимаю. Суставы поясницы - это какие? Как мне их лечить, к какому врачу мне обратиться?


Возможно, есть функциональные блоки в регионе поясницы. Их диагностируют и лечат мануальные терапевты. Обычно начинают с этого.
Далее, имеется явный артроз сегмента L5-S1. С этим сложнее. Здесь придётся поискать специалиста, проблема сложная. Но у Вас в принципе всё непросто.


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (25 Сен 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Далее, имеется явный артроз сегмента L5-S1. С этим сложнее. Здесь придётся поискать специалиста, проблема сложная.



А не подскажете, какой специалист нужен? Я была у ревматолога.
Дело было так: по результатам денситометрии была выявлена остеопения поясничного отдела и тазобедренных. Ревматолог мне назначила лечение, я пропила препарат длительно, переделала денситометрию - положительная динамика: тазобедренные в норме, в пояснице остеопения так и осталась, но показатели получше. Врач сказала больше ничего не пить, и зачем-то показаться травмотологу. Но дело в том, что травмотолог меня ранее тоже смотрел... Короче, гоняют меня по кругу, у каждого свое мнение, отличное от мнения коллеги....
И это новообразование, которое подозревают в районе L5, как понять что это? Я прочитала в интернете, что если это гемангиома, то ее греть нельзя.


----------



## doc (25 Сен 2014)

*НАФАНЯ* написал(а):


> А не подскажете, какой специалист нужен?


Искать нужно не по профессии врача, хотя эта тема ближе всего к сфере деятельности мануального терапевта. Только боюсь, что для рядового врача эта задача может оказаться неразрешимой. Здесь нужен ДОКТОР.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (2 Окт 2014)

Думаю, заочно дальше уже трудно более детально разобраться. Я бы склонялся к нейропатическим болям / туннельному синдрому (о чем я писал уже давно). Кстати, массажами и разминаниями Вы вполне могли облегчить туннельный синдром. Смысла в операции сейчас нет.


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (3 Окт 2014)

Всем большое спасибо!


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (22 Фев 2015)

Здравствуйте! Мне стало еще легче, и я решила отписаться. Может, кому-нибудь пригодится.
Последнее время я стала очень хорошо чувствовать зажатые мышцы в тазу. Раньше из-за ненормального жжения это было невозможно (потому что жгло и зудело везде). После того, как жжение поутихло, я стала очень отчетливо чувствовать именно мышечные боли в тазу. Что делаю - нахожу триггеры и самостоятельно разминаю их. С правой стороны уже избавилась от всяких зажатостей. А вот слева до конца пока не получается. Сильно зажаты мышцы вдоль лобковой кости, особенно вдоль подвздошно-лобкового возвышения, и этот спазм уходит вглубь. Как его там достать - я не знаю. Точней, я пытаюсь его достать на чисто интуитивном уровне. Надо отметить, что составило некоторую проблему отыскать все эти триггеры, потому что в одной позе они не чувствуются вообще, а в другой позе ощущаются очень хорошо. Мало того, иногда я их находила в неожиданных местах. Например, я нашла триггеры на передней и внутренней стороне бедра чуть ниже паха. Когда стала разминать эти мышцы, то получила "ответ" в тазу. Не знаю, совпадение или нет, но со временем стало легче. Также разминаю триггеры в районе копчика, и со стороны влагалища. Во влагалище триггеры и на входе, и глубоко внутри слева. Извиняюсь за интимные подробности. 
Из-за этих зажатостей сохраняется легкое жжение и мурашки в левой ягодице и в левой части промежности. Делаю некоторые растяжки, чтобы тянулись нужные мышцы.
Взяла себе за правило сидеть с ноутбуком в определенной позе: сажусь на попу, широко развожу перед собой ноги, соединяю перед собой стопы, откидываюсь корпусом назад, под поясницей подушка. Ноутбук стоит на маленькой подушке на животе. В этой позе как раз тянутся мышцы в районе подвздошно-лобкового возвышения и лобковой кости. Совмещаю полезное с приятным. Когда болит в районе копчика, тогда еще в этой позе и на коврик сажусь. Из препаратов по-прежнему пью азафен.


----------



## doc (22 Фев 2015)

Ну вот и славно!
А Вы боялись, что нельзя ничего изменить...


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (22 Фев 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Ну вот и славно!
> А Вы боялись, что нельзя ничего изменить...



Просто уже не надеялась..


----------



## doc (22 Фев 2015)

"Спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих"
Боюсь только, что если наша медицина будет и дальше развиваться в этом направлении, то скоро пациенты начнут сами себе операции делать...
А Вы молодчина! И для других людей хороший ориентир, что оказывается можно побороться.


----------



## Enya (2 Ноя 2015)

**НАФАНЯ**, надеюсь вы еще тут бываете и ответите.  в то время, как вы занимались гинекологией, у вас было воспаление?


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (2 Ноя 2015)

Enya написал(а):


> **НАФАНЯ**, надеюсь вы еще тут бываете и ответите.  в то время, как вы занимались гинекологией, у вас было воспаление?



Не совсем поняла вопрос. Воспаление у меня было всегда, просто я подумала на гинекологию, поскольку началось все с очень сильного зуда в половых органах.


----------



## Enya (2 Ноя 2015)

я имею ввиду лейкоцитоз влагалища


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (2 Ноя 2015)

Enya написал(а):


> я имею ввиду лейкоцитоз влагалища



Да, лейкоциты были всегда повышены.


----------



## Миша234 (18 Ноя 2015)

Как Вы себя чувствуете сейчас, Нафаня?


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (20 Ноя 2015)

@Миша234, спасибо, более менее.
По-сравнению с тем ужасом, который я пережила, чувствую себя относительно неплохо.
Моя проблема реагирует на погоду. В ясный, солнечный день я ощущаю себя вполне здоровым человеком. В пасмурный день обычно ноет или припекает где-нибудь в тазу. Это может быть поясница, это может быть мочевой, во влагалище недавно сильно жгло перед дождем.. и синоптики не нужны.


----------



## Миша234 (21 Ноя 2015)

*НАФАНЯ* написал(а):


> Спасибо, более менее.
> По-сравнению с тем ужасом, который я пережила, чувствую себя относительно неплохо.
> Моя проблема реагирует на погоду. В ясный, солнечный день я ощущаю себя вполне здоровым человеком. В пасмурный день обычно ноет или припекает где-нибудь в тазу. Это может быть поясница, это может быть мочевой, во влагалище недавно сильно жгло перед дождем.. и синоптики не нужны.


А Вы работаете?Сейчас что нибудь делаете для профилактики?


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (22 Ноя 2015)

Миша234 написал(а):


> А Вы работаете?Сейчас что нибудь делаете для профилактики?



Да, я работаю. Причем, работа сидячая, сидеть приходится много.
Что делаю? Плавание, массаж, некоторые упражнения на растяжки.


----------



## Миша234 (22 Ноя 2015)

*НАФАНЯ* написал(а):


> Да, я работаю. Причем, работа сидячая, сидеть приходится много.
> Что делаю? Плавание, массаж, некоторые упражнения на растяжки.


Ясно,спасибо за ответ!


----------



## Биолог (22 Ноя 2015)

*НАФАНЯ* написал(а):


> Воспаление у меня было всегда


может попробовать избавиться от воспаления 


*НАФАНЯ* написал(а):


> началось все с очень сильного зуда в половых органах.


это прямо к гинекологу


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (22 Ноя 2015)

Уважаемая Биолог! Вы хоть бы тему почитали для начала.. Я три года безрезультатно по гинекологам ходила. Гинекология у меня практически в идеале. Но лейкоциты в мазке всегда были повышены, собственно, как они повышены и у других страдальцев СХТБ.


----------



## Lindy (3 Июл 2016)

*НАФАНЯ* написал(а):


> Да, я работаю. Причем, работа сидячая, сидеть приходится много.
> Что делаю? Плавание, массаж, некоторые упражнения на растяжки.


Здравствуйте,прошло более полугода после вашего последнего сообщения,как сейчас ваше здоровье? 
У меня та же проблема, уже 4 года гоняют от гинеколога до уролога ,так как в основном боль локализовалась в паху(влагалище,уретра-боль такая что не могу понять где точно) а уже потом отдавала в спину, но последняя неделя просто адская -боль везде... поясница, отдает в ноги, боль в паху,там же мышечные спазмы как потуги перед родами, опухает и вываливается передняя стенка влагалища, мне кажется что за эту неделю у меня и анус стал выпячиватся. Буду просится к невропатологу, надеюсь меня услышат и помогут.
Нафаня,подскажите как вы делали массаж вагинальный? Читала что его можно делать только с проф доктором ...


----------



## AIR (3 Июл 2016)

Lindy написал(а):


> Нафаня,подскажите как вы делали массаж вагинальный? Читала что его можно делать только с проф доктором ...


Конечно, можно и этим заняться.. Хотя, это будет больше для удовольствия, чем для лечения....
Если собираетесь всерьез решать проблему, то для начала выложите снимки поясничного отдела позвоночника в 2х проекциях...  , опишите как развивалась проблема.... тогда может что то дельное и подскажут.. А лучше всего обратиться к мануальному терапевту, который сумеет диагностировать мышечно-связочные нарушения пояснично-крестцового и тазового отделов.... а потом и поработать, если таковые найдутся... по крайней мере ситуация яснее станет..


----------



## Acid71 (13 Июл 2017)

Дорогая Нафаня, благодаря Вашему дневнику я хоть диагноз поставила... И на гинекологов и урологов у меня ушло только 4 мес. Как с Вами связаться? Расскажите может подробно как лечились?


----------



## michman (18 Июл 2017)

Она редко появляется.. Я за нее отвечать не буду.. Появится - сама расскажет. Но она умничка.


----------



## Sadder (6 Июн 2018)

Я бы предложил сначала диагностический блок n.pudendus, потом по результатам, возможно РЧА нерва


----------



## Ангелина77 (7 Дек 2018)

@Acid71, здравствуйте, а вы вылечились?
Ваш диагноз подтвердился?


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Дек 2018)

*НАФАНЯ* написал(а):


> Спасибо, более менее.
> По-сравнению с тем ужасом, который я пережила, чувствую себя относительно неплохо.
> Моя проблема реагирует на погоду. В ясный, солнечный день я ощущаю себя вполне здоровым человеком. В пасмурный день обычно ноет или припекает где-нибудь в тазу. Это может быть поясница, это может быть мочевой, во влагалище недавно сильно жгло перед дождем.. и синоптики не нужны.


Зима, лето есть разница? Когда лучше себя чувствуете? Или больше завит от того пасмурно или ясно?


----------



## Acid71 (7 Дек 2018)

Я поехала к Лукьянову в итоге, понаходили мне все мои застарелые фиброзы. Ппм убиты в хлам, многораздельные тоже,квадратные,спина,жопа. Все щемит жжет, нашел источник боли и жжения в промежности, 3 недели была, сейчас каникулы, поеду еще месяца на 2.  Щемит между мышц,ппм отдает в ногу в живот в пах и в половые органы. Многораздельные это ваще жесть. Квадратные тоже в пах. Работать и работать. Ну хоть понятно стало с чем работать.


----------



## Ангелина77 (7 Дек 2018)

@Acid71, главное - найдена причина и знание как с этим бороться. Мне ещё только предстоит. Два похода к различным неврологам на следующей неделе. Посмотрим что скажут. Описывать мои симптомы смысла нет. Все тоже самое. За 7 лет ухудшения постоянные, плюс панические атаки присоединились на фоне постоянного болевого синдрома. Количество Мрт... уже и не скажу точно. Проблема только в том, что про мой сакроилеит двусторонний врачи как будто не слышат. А началось все именно с этого.


----------



## Лапушка70 (13 Авг 2021)

Ангелина77 написал(а):


> @Acid71, главное - найдена причина и знание как с этим бороться. Мне ещё только предстоит.


Мышечная боль в промежности рядом с половыми органами. Несколько " гуляющая", то одна мышца заболит, то другая. Проснулась ночью от резкой боли, с тех пор и болею где- то полгода. До этого долго болели мышцы с левой стороны попы. Врач виновником называет артроз КПС. Лекарства и ЛФК на укрепление ягодиц и связок кпс


----------



## AIR (14 Авг 2021)

Лапушка70 написал(а):


> До этого долго болели мышцы с левой стороны попы. Врач виновником называет артроз КПС.


Виновник того, что болели попочные мышцы слева - артроз КПС   
А что в таком случае является причиной артроза в 🤔. Какое-то системное заболевание. 🤔 



Лапушка70 написал(а):


> ЛФК на укрепление ягодиц и связок кпс


И от чего они, несчастные, так ослабли то🤔 . И все ослабли или только слева🤔.
Пока логичного обоснования проблемы и понятных лечебных мероприятий не видно...


----------



## Лапушка70 (14 Авг 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Пока логичного обоснования проблемы и понятных лечебных мероприятий не видно...


Большое спасибо за ответ, пока не развиваю свою тему, т.к. все анализы пройдены и надо лечить руками( как вы сами пишите многим мышечно- тонические нарушения) и грамотным ЛФК. Мне 51 год, нарушения в мышцах заметила с 25 лет. Аутоиммунных нет, ревматоидный фактор всегда в порядке, сакроилеит нет. Есть гипермобильность суставов ( диагноз Института ревматологии в Москве в 1995 г.). Велели бояться артроза. Он есть во многих местах, в т.ч.и спондилоартоз. С 25 лет. Болели коленные в юности,ходить не могла( 3 приступа, инфекционно- аллергический, реактивный полиартрит) Лечила его, но болели колени артритными болями( не сильно). Лечение не помогло. Перестала лечить - перестали болеть) и до сих пор 25 лет вообще колени не болят.

А вот в тазобедренный левый заболел в 25 лет резко ночью.Снимки делала раз а 2-3 года, МРТ ,узи потом появились. Все время артроз 1 ст. Диапазон движений не нарушен! Спина не болит почти ( протрузии 2 шт, спондилоартроз). Стоять и ходить могу хоть 8 часов подряд, все движения делаю. Что болит: мышцы левой стороны таза, т.к. скрученный таз, 1 нога короче на 1 см по кальцифицирующий тендиноз многих сухожилий, участки фиброза по УЗИ. В положении лёжа левая ягодица как бы не до конца прижимается к полу. Полгода назад ночью резко заболела мышца в районе седалищного бугра. Теперь мышцы малого таза болят( поднимающая задний проход, леватор, обтураторная, видимо) в районе прямой кишки. Это сильные боли, не сравнить с др.мышцами. миофасциальный синдром.

Купила по вашей подсказке прибор для баночного массажа Воронежского завода, но не знаю, на какую мощность его настраивать для лечения именно этих мышц.

Хрустит спина, тазобедренный, кпс с момента болезни, так легче, как бы встаёт на место. Мануальную терапию делала 1 раз, поставили таз на место, было так хорошо, ничего не болело 2 месяца. Потом с болью в кпс вернулось обратно, да ещё через некоторое время и другое прибавилось.


----------



## AIR (14 Авг 2021)

Лапушка70 написал(а):


> пока не развиваю свою тему, т.к. все анализы пройдены и надо лечить руками


Ну вот, теперича ситуация понятна... Судя по всему имеется нарушение осанки. Хорошо бы снимки посмотреть,  хотя бы рентгеновские.. а так, должно быть внешне наглядно.
Если интересно, распишу что, где и почему.
Хотя Вы и так легко с названиями всяких там мышц управляетесь.


----------



## Лапушка70 (15 Авг 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Хорошо бы снимки посмотреть,  хотя бы рентгеновские.. а так, должно быть внешне наглядно.


Выходные на даче, завтра попробую выложить.


----------



## Лапушка70 (19 Авг 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Хорошо бы снимки посмотреть,  хотя бы рентгеновские.. а так, должно быть внешне наглядно.


По УЗИ увидели очень много...а на МРТ наоборот. Бурсита нет, врач сказал. мне кажется, болит где поясничная соединяется с леватором или косой мышцей. Вглубь со стороны сфинктера ануса 2-3 см.





В описании рентгена - перекос костей таза на 9 мм спиной к стойке и на 11мм передом.

После ман.терапии с ликвидацией функц.блоков в пояснице и кпс ноги стали одинаковой длины и таз распрямился...на 2,5 месяца. По моим ощущениям сейчас крестец несколько ровнее. Но нагрузка перешла с мышц" большого таза" на " малый". Болели раньше грушевидная, ср.и мал.ягодичная. А сейчас вот это... и оно больнее. Врач велит с МФЦ справляться только упражнениями на закачку мышц. Но мне кажется, руками тоже надо поработать. Вра- вертеброневроло, занимающаяся внутренними мышцами ( через задний проход и влагалище) отказалась от во всяком случае, пока делать такой массаж. Т.к.тонус мышц меняется постоянно и тоже велит укреплять.😟😳


----------



## AIR (19 Авг 2021)

Обследования гораздо больше, чем надобно, на семерых хватит.  Хватило бы одного снимка пояснично крестцового отдела и жалоб.



Лапушка70 написал(а):


> После ман.терапии с ликвидацией функц.блоков в пояснице и кпс ноги стали одинаковой длины и таз распрямился...на 2,5 месяца.


И сколиоз исчез. 🤔



Лапушка70 написал(а):


> Но нагрузка перешла с мышц" большого таза" на " малый". Болели раньше грушевидная, ср.и мал.ягодичная.


Проблема имеет весьма распространённый характер и выхватив лишь какой-то сегмент , всю проблему не решишь.. нагрузка просто перераспределяется . Сказавши "А" придётся говорить и "Б", иначе проку от такого лечение "О".



Лапушка70 написал(а):


> А сейчас вот это... и оно больнее.


Описание не совсем понятно. Шифр сложный.



Лапушка70 написал(а):


> Врач велит с МФЦ справляться только упражнениями на закачку мышц


Рекомендация " ни о чём " в лучшем случае,  усугубление проблемы в худшем.



Лапушка70 написал(а):


> Вра- вертеброневроло, занимающаяся внутренними мышцами ( через задний проход и влагалище) отказалась от во всяком случае, пока делать такой массаж.


А смысл такого массажа. 🤔



Лапушка70 написал(а):


> Т.к.тонус мышц меняется постоянно и тоже велит укреплять.😟😳


Чево укреплять то. 🤔🤔🤔
Одни загадки.


----------



## Лапушка70 (19 Авг 2021)

@AIR, напишите, пожалуйста, что, где и почему...самое главное, как лечить? Болит только левая сторона и только мышцы таза. Сколиоз  1ст. поставили. Где болит, я написала выше. На картинке затем добавила карандашом место боли.









						Боль в копчике и прямой кишке
					

Положительное тоже есть - место расположение грыжи намного ниже спинного мозга, так что грозных осложнений (типа памперсы и инвалидное кресло) можно не опасаться, а к остальному приспособиться можно  И работать над собой, зарядка зарядка и ещё раз зарядка )




					www.medhouse.ru
				



Приблизительно место боли. Ваша картинка.


----------



## AIR (19 Авг 2021)

Лапушка70 написал(а):


> Напишите, пожалуйста, что, где и почему...самое главное, как лечить?


Имеется отклонение туловища немного в сторону и вперёд (небольшой наклон с поворотом вправо) . Из-за этого нагружаются мышцы таза асимметрично, больше по левой стороне.  Это база,  на которой построены нарушения.
Лечение простое по своей сути - выявить напряжённые,  укороченные,  ригидные, застойные и т.д. мышцы и вернуть им насколько это возможно, физиологические параметры.



Лапушка70 написал(а):


> На картинке затем добавила карандашом место боли.


Вот это и странно.. карандаш показывает на пояснично-подвздошную мышцу. О том, что с ней проблемы, говорят жалобы, рентген, узи... Ну вобщем всё говорит. Напряжение, укорочение и боль конечно.



Лапушка70 написал(а):


> Место боли, с вашей картинки


И здесь всё  абсолютно понятно сразу. Как писал вначале,  из-за отклонения туловища нагружаются мышцы и связки таза. Неоднократно писал, что наиболее нагружены сухожильно мышечные части мышц  (места прикрепления к кости) вот и болят ... кстати в описании исследований всё описано (кАламбур)...хотя и без этого всё естественно и понятно.


----------



## Лапушка70 (20 Авг 2021)

@AIR, большое спасибо за ответ! Думала полечиться у вас 5-7 сеансов, писала в теме Боль в копчике и прямой кишке. Не так все просто...  придется, видимо, курсами лечиться. Про ЛФК вообще непонятно, что делать. Кинезиологи должны подобрать упражнения на каждую группу мышц (укрепление на одни, растяжки на другие?)


----------

